# Introducing Daisy finally!!



## Dud52221 (Apr 20, 2013)

Well just to update everyone we collected Daisy from Anthony at Anzil on Saturday and everything went well.
The journey home was a breeze and she settled and slept for most of the journey.
The first night we were up nearly on the hour - which was expected really. Since then she has slept through from about 11pm to 6.30am and re-settled once we reassure her. She has even managed to stay dry for the the last 2 nights. We are toilet training which is full on and she getting the idea with only a couple of "misses" along the way. She is so friendly and welcoming and has had lots of visits from friends,family and neighbours which she has taken in her stride. We can officially start walking her next Tuesday which we are looking forward to.

She was born 18th June from Elliemay and Fudges litter.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Daisy is lovely!!


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

She is adorable. Lots of fun to come.

She looks so like Bailey, also from Anthony. Who are her parents?

Bailey's are Amber and Fudge. She is eleven weeks now and has been great.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Sorry, just read your post again and her dad is also Fudge, hence the resemblance. Half sisters, that is lovely.


----------



## Milosmaw (Jan 19, 2013)

How tute is Daisy.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is beautiful. I love the color and texture of her coat?


----------



## Kate1 (Jul 11, 2013)

She is adorable! X


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

What a beautiful pup, glad she has made such a good start.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh, gorgeous! I love the pups that look like teddies, enjoy her


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Very cute & pretty, welcome little daisy


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

ah, very adorable,looks super cuddly  I can't wait to be able to bring Summer home, 7 weeks to go for us..longest wait ever :-D


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh she looks a real sweetheart, really cuddly.


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Welcome!! She's a stunner, very very cute x


----------



## LynP (Jul 28, 2013)

She is gorgeous and I love her name - enjoy!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Daisy is so cute posing on her pee pad She looks like a little angel


----------



## polly1harg (Jun 6, 2013)

Beautiful!! I Cannot believe how much she looks like my Daisy its almost spooky!


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh My Gosh! What a little darling. She looks fantastic


----------



## Dud52221 (Apr 20, 2013)

Wow that's really spooky!! She's a little dazzler.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

She's so sweet. Better get used to very slow walks, you are going to get lots of people stopping to admire her.


----------



## Meme1205 (May 18, 2013)

Daisy is adorable.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Aw, she's gorgeous, must say all the Anzil pups I've seen pics of are stunners, And I've only ever heard glowing reports on Anthony. 

Wow, BOTH Daisy and Daisy (!!) are really similar in looks, it IS a bit spooky!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She's a bit like the other Daisy!


----------

